# Running a AA with spacer in a 2xCR123 setup?



## CheepSteal (Sep 14, 2011)

Would running the Oveready 15mm delrin spacer with a AA battery (with wall spacers for no rattling) work with my Malkoff M61W?
I believe it says that the M61 is regulated until 3.4v and then is in direct drive, so I assume an AA battery would work, but just not to optimal output?

EDIT: Nevermind, I just read again and it says the cutoff is 3v, perhaps some suggestions for a cheap alternative dropin?

The purpose of this setup would be for apocalypse/natural disaster/battery scrounging so I don't care about output, just that it works and I get some sort of light!

If my calculations are correct, an 18650 is about 65mm long, which is the same as a 14500 (50mm long) plus a 15mm spacer? It works in theory, but in practice, my protected 18650 is actually about 70mm long, which leads me to think perhaps an alkaline AA plus spacer might be too short.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 14, 2011)

Rather than adjusting down to 50mm (add spacer), how about adjusting up to 100mm (add extender). 

2AA will expand your options considerably.


----------



## CheepSteal (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ElectronGuru!
I was considering that, but the cost of a bored extender is more than I can afford right now. I do agree that it would expand my options considerably though. I will keep that in mind!

Anyone have an idea of a dropin that handles a very broad voltage range? i.e. 0.8 to 9v? Output and regulation is not an issue, just voltage acceptance.


----------

